# PCD through ED



## Gig103 (Sep 10, 2007)

From the FAQ:


> 16. How does the BMW Performance Center determine and schedule customer delivery dates?
> 
> Customer delivery dates are determined by the production week of the ordered vehicle and are scheduled on a first come first serve basis. If the timing of the ordered vehicle permits, the customer's client advisor may contact the BMW Performance Center to discuss specific vehicle production weeks that can meet a customer's requested timeframe. Please note there are some black-out dates throughout the year due to holidays, driving school programs and events that utilize the facility.


What if the car is being redelivered through European Delivery? Does this change how far in advance you can schedule a PCD?


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Gig103 said:


> What if the car is being redelivered through European Delivery? Does this change how far in advance you can schedule a PCD?


Yes, there are many variables that go into scheduling European Delivery vehicles (boat, customs, VPC, trucking from port Jersey to SC, etc...).

Unfortunately on the European delivery vehicles, we cannot assign a delivery date until the vehicle has an ATI, which basically meens that it has been released from US Customs to the BMW VPC.

The average time for re-delivery has been around 8-10 weeks from when the vehicle was dropped off in Europe. Some have been longer due to customs slowly processing the vehicles. Others have been delayed due to receiving damage while driving in Europe or in transporting the vehicle, that needs to be repaired at port Jersey.

Hope this makes since and helps.


----------



## Gig103 (Sep 10, 2007)

I see, and it makes sense. Well, is there an estimate or history on how long it might take to get a PCD date from when the VPC releases the car?


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Gig103 said:


> I see, and it makes sense. Well, is there an estimate or history on how long it might take to get a PCD date from when the VPC releases the car?


Once it is released by the VPC to the trucking company, it usually takes 3 - 5 days to get to our facility. It all depends on when it gets on the truck and how many stops they have between New Jersey and South Carolina.


----------



## eabdo (May 1, 2002)

*How to Request?*

Ok, my ED is in a couple of weeks, 11/13. How do I request redelivery to the performance center? Do I just ask BMW in Munich when I pick up the car?


----------



## GOFASTR (Apr 13, 2007)

Redelivery at the PCD needs to be requested through your local CA. As far as turnaround time, mine was almost exactly 8 weeks from drop-off in Munich to pick-up in Spartanburg, but I did not have any damage that needed repairs at the VPC. 

This may be cutting it short, since Jonathan told me after I arrived that morning that my car had only arrived the day before.....but everyone there was top notch! Great experience and I'll be doing it again.!


----------



## eabdo (May 1, 2002)

*After Munich dropoff*

Talked with my CA about requestinf this and he said we will do it when I come back from Germany after I drop off the vehicle in Munich. Does this sound right?


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

eabdo said:


> Talked with my CA about requestinf this and he said we will do it when I come back from Germany after I drop off the vehicle in Munich. Does this sound right?


I talked to the person that does the scheduling for us and she recommends that it be done before you go to Europe.

It can be done after you return, but you risk the possibility of us being full and having to push your re-delivery out even later. She schedules on a first come first serve basis, so by sending in beforehand, you are closer to the front of the line.


----------



## eabdo (May 1, 2002)

*I'll ask my*

Thanks I'll ask my CA.


----------



## IrvRobinson (May 10, 2006)

Just have your CA fill out a pre reservation form online,be sure they include your production number and estimated drop off date in Europe.


----------

